# Another Personality Test.



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

This one gets right to the heart of the matter.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

*Still some sanity left*
You still have some sanity left and haven't gone completely bonkers as yet.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

You did better than me then. 

I am completely bonkers.

Allegedly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

But I haven't got another personality...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

What a strange result: 
You are descended from a Velociraptor.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I wonder what permutation of answers got that response?

I assume that, like me, you answered "yes" to the first question.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

Er, no, "Protoceratops."


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> *Still some sanity left*
> You still have some sanity left and haven't gone completely bonkers as yet.


Same result for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, I've never felt so normal.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Still some sanity left*

_You still have some sanity left and haven't gone completely bonkers as yet.
_


----------

